# Water and a hello!



## TaylorRachel (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello all! I have my heart set on getting a hedgehog, and have been doing research for months, you've all been so helpful. I think I've read every thread hah :lol: I still have a few questions I'd like clarified, the biggest one being water- I've found a little on the topic, but is it okay to use bottled water, like poland spring or evian (those are just common brands around where I live, not sure about everywhere else.) I'd like a lot of input on what others use. 
Anything is much appreciated


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I use bottled... tap water isn't always the same, and you'd want to keep it the same brand as to not shock their system. I wouldn't use Evian because of the minerals in it. Poland Spring or Deer Park are usually good.


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

Mine has lived her whole life on tap water without any problems.


----------



## TaylorRachel (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks! I plan to use a local brand, crystal geyser. It's cheaper than Poland spring but filtered the same way.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I just use home filtered tap water from the kitchen faucet. I'm a big think green kinda person so I would rather not waste plastic by using bottled water.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have always used tap water. Holden has traveled t20 hours and back with me and has never had any trouble adapting to differences in tap water.


----------



## TaylorRachel (Oct 24, 2011)

Well I'm afraid of my tap water here, they're constantly releasing reports of the lead content, and it's not rediculously high but for a little hedgie body it doesn't sound good, but the filter is a really good idea  thanks guys!


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

Chloe has tap or bottled.. She doesnt seem to mind.. Even when I travelled . Its probably the ONLY thing shes not picky about


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I used filtered water from my fridge.

When you do get your hedgie, take some empty bottles with you to collect some of the water that they have been drinking and slowly introduce the new kind. It will just help with stress. Just don't use distilled water, I've heard that it doesn't have the beneficial minerals in because they have been boiled away. If you want to give your hedgie bottled water, a less expensive option is to buy the store brand of spring water in the gallon or 3-gallon container.

Welcome to HHC, btw. Post pictures of your hedgie when you get him/her.


----------



## TaylorRachel (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah I've read that a lot, about slowly introducing new water, don't want to upset their little tummys any extra. And I'll absolutely be spamming photos of my little guy 
I'll have to check out what my grocery store has, they have a whole corner of the store for water haha :lol:


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

I just use the filtered water from my fridge. I think bottled water would get expensive!


----------

